# BIG fish spotted on the Oriskany



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

This is a video that I sent to whale shark researchers last year. They identify each shark by the spot pattern behind the port gill slits.

http://www.sea-space.com/videos/Whaleshark-research.wmv


----------



## ButlerCoOwner (Oct 10, 2008)

That is great footage. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Man I've been wanting to see one of those for years.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

That is some sweet footage!!!! I'm afraid ifin I was down there with that biggun, I'd be so focused on him/her that a big ole Mako could be on my rear end and I wouldn't know it!!! Imagine the fish finder going off w/ that under ya!!!!


----------



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

Nice vid, what type of camera did you use?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Desperado said:


> Nice vid, what type of camera did you use?


Contour HD





http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey Bryan, which housing do you use on your contour? 

i was looking at HD video cameras the other day and the one that contour sells is good to 33ft according to their depth rating. if that's what you are using, how deep have you taken it and have you had any problems/leakage?

the other one i've seen out there was like $300 just for the housing alone - seems like a go pro would be a better deal ($280 for the camera + a housing rated to 180'). just wondering what your experience has been and what opinion you have on it. thanks a bunch.

-Wilson


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

wm4480 said:


> hey Bryan, which housing do you use on your contour?
> 
> i was looking at HD video cameras the other day and the one that contour sells is good to 33ft according to their depth rating. if that's what you are using, how deep have you taken it and have you had any problems/leakage?
> 
> ...


Hey Wilson,

I use the standard housing for the Contour. Although it is rated for 33', I've had it down to 370' without a leak. I've probably a dozen dives over 200' with it and 50 dives over 150'. Talk to firefishvideo though. He ran into a bad batch of Contour housings that leaked.



http://www.sea-space.com


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet. Great experience.


----------

